# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Λευκές Συσκευές >  ΦΟΥΡΝΟΣ ΜΙΚΡΟΚΥΜΑΤΟΝ SIEMENS (δεν ζεσταινει)

## electricalgian

Εχω εναν φουνο μικροκυματων ο οποιος ξαφνικα σταματησε να ζεσταινει. Εκανα εναν ελενχο την ασφαλεια την διοδο ελενξα το πρωτευον του μετασηματιστη εαν παει ρευμα ειναι ολα ενταξει.Μηπως καμια ιδεα τι μπορει να συμβαινει;

----------


## agis68

Συνήθως φέρουν άλλη μια ασφάλεια χωμένη κάτω ή στο πλάι του Μετσχ/στή

----------


## electricalgian

Θα το δω αύριο το πρωί ίσως χρειαστεί να τον βγάλω έξω για να δω αυτό που μου αναφέρεις.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Τι να βγάλεις έξω .. προηγουμένως έλεγες ότι εξέταζες "πρωτεύον μετασχ/στη" εκεί κοντά συνήθως υπάρχει μια μεγαλύτερη σε μέγεθος ασφάλεια και έχει μια διπλή επένδυση κουμπωτή και πλαστική σαν αυτές που έχουν στα αυτοκίνητα. Είναι ορατό επιφανειακά.
http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/product...huje2e0t3sero1

----------


## electricalgian

> Τι να βγάλεις έξω .. προηγουμένως έλεγες ότι εξέταζες "πρωτεύον μετασχ/στη" εκεί κοντά συνήθως υπάρχει μια μεγαλύτερη σε μέγεθος ασφάλεια και έχει μια διπλή επένδυση κουμπωτή και πλαστική σαν αυτές που έχουν στα αυτοκίνητα. Είναι ορατό επιφανειακά.
> http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/product...huje2e0t3sero1


Καλημέρα! Όντως ελενξα ασφάλεια αυτή που μου αναφέρεις και μέτρησα τύλιγμα πρωτεύοντος βάζοντας και παράλληλα λαμπάκι μήπως δεν πάει τάση όλα εντάξει.Το ανέφερα διότι ο φίλος Αγις έγραψε οτι υπάρχει και άλλη ασφάλεια στο πλάι εκτός εάν εννοούσε αυτό που αναφέρεις και εσύ. Άραγε μπορώ να μετρήσω εαν πάει ταση στον πυκνωτη απο το δευτερεύον εαν ναι με πολυμετρο μπορώ η θα το πάρω στο χερι,μπορει να φταιει ο και ο πυκνωτής;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Με λίγα λόγια 2 ασφάλειες έχει , μια στην είσοδο ρεύματος και μια αυτήν που μάλλον εξέτασες εσύ. Την μαγνετρον την εξέτασες?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUG0vv8Lsx8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VydVfp-6m8A

----------


## electricalgian

Πιστευεις να φταιει η Μαγνετρον? Ωμικα την μετρησα εδειχνε ωμικη αντίσταση αλλιως πως? Το ειδα το βιντεο πολλα λεει αλλα δεν καταλαβαινω την γλωσσα. Εαν βαλω μια λαμπα εκει στην εισοδο θα μου αναψει? Θελω να μου φυγει η περιεργεια εαν βγαζει η υψηλη.

----------


## klik

> ...Εαν βαλω μια λαμπα εκει στην εισοδο θα μου αναψει? Θελω να μου φυγει η περιεργεια εαν βγαζει η υψηλη.


Curiosity killed the cat!
Στο βίντεο ελέγχει αν υπάρχει αγωγιμότητα στο νήμα και αν υπάρχει διαρροή ανάμεσα στο νήμα και στο περίβλημα. 
Δεν ελέγχει το φουρνάκι γενικά, ούτε το μετασχηματιστή.

Η συνδεσμολογία ενός magnetron είναι πολύ απλή και έχει πολύ λίγα εξαρτήματα. 
Αν δεν μπόρεσες να ελέγξεις σωστά δίοδο υψηλής, μετασχηματιστή (αγωγιμότητα), πυκνωτή (χωρητικότητα και έλεγχο διαρροής) και διακόπτες ελέγχου πόρτας, καλύτερα να το αφήσεις πριν πάθεις καμιά ζημιά.

----------


## electricalgian

Οχι φιλε μου μπορω να τα κανω ολα αυτα που μου αναφερεις.Ελενξα την διοδο υψηλης οπως στο βιντεο κανει ακριβως το ιδιο με την λαμπα,διακοπτες ελενξα γιατι εαν δεν δουλευαν δεν θα πηγαινε καν ταση στο πρωτευον Μ/Τ σε μενα πηγαινε και εβαλα και λαμπακι παραλληλα.Αυτα που εχουν μεινη ειναι Μαγνετρον και Μ/Τ.Την μαγνετρον την μερτησα ωμικα δειχνει αντισταση και ως πρός το σωμα δεν μου δειχνει διαρροή τι αλλο μπορω να δοκιμασω;

----------


## klik

Το γενικό σχηματικό ακολουθεί:

Αν έχεις αγωγιμότητα στα 3 τυλίγματα του μετασχηματιστή (μετρημένο με ωμόμετρο και φούρνο ΕΚΤΟΣ πρίζας και πυκνωτή ΕΚΦΟΡΤΙΣΜΕΝΟ).

Αν μετράς την αναμενόμενη χωρητικότητα στον πυκνωτή.

Αν μπορείς να ελέγξεις τη δίοδο (αφού την αποσυνδέσεις) (πολλά πολύμετρα δεν μπορούν και χρειάζονται επιπλέον μπαταρία για τον έλεγχο).

Αν μετράς αγωγιμότητα στα νήματα.

Τότε μένει μόνο το magnetron.

Εδώ έχει και άλλους ελέγχους, αλλά θα πρέπει η τάση να είναι συνδεδεμένη και είναι επικίνδυνοι.

----------


## electricalgian

Ευχαριστω για το σχεδιο και τις οδηγιες σου θα το παλεψω.Εαν εχεις κατι αλλο να μου πεις μπορεις να μου γραψεις.

----------


## electricalgian

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να δουλεύει το μοτέρ του δίσκου και φυσικά να μην ζεσταίνει και να φταίει τον μπουτον τις πόρτας; εάν δεν δουλεύει το μπουτον πόρτας δεν δουλεύει τίποτα;

----------


## ezizu

Αν δεν κλείσει σωστά η πόρτα (το μπουτον στην πορτα αυτό ελέγχει ουσιαστικά) , δεν δουλεύουν σίγουρα τα μικροκύματα (όμως μπορεί να γυρνάει κανονικά ο γυάλινος δίσκος) ,για λόγους ασφαλείας. 
Σε κάποια μοντέλα ίσως να μην δουλεύει τίποτα (ούτε να γυρνάει ο δίσκος ).

----------


## electricalgian

Οκ ευχαριστω!

----------


## electricalgian



----------


## electricalgian

Υπαρχει περιπτωση να εχει προβλημα μπροστα γιατι εχει ενα μαυρισμα η μυτη Μαγνετρον, πισω τα τυλιγματα ειναι ενταξει ωμικα.

----------


## dln

Στον δικό μου η βλάβη ήταν στον χρονοδιακόπτη. Όλα δούλευαν εκτός από το να ζεσταίνει.

----------


## electricalgian

> Στον δικό μου η βλάβη ήταν στον χρονοδιακόπτη. Όλα δούλευαν εκτός από το να ζεσταίνει.


Ναι ομως το δικο μου μετραω ταση στο πρωτευον Μ/Τ εαν ηταν ετσι οπως το δικο σου θα επρεπε να μην στελνει ταση 220 στον Μ/Τ ετσι δεν ειναι;

----------


## ipso

ΠΡΟΣΟΧΉ μην δώσετε ρεύμα στο μάγνετρον χωρίς ο φούρνος να είναι κλειστός από παντού. Κίνδυνος σοβαρής σωματικής βλάβης.

----------


## electricalgian

Το θεμα ειναι πως να μπορω να δοκιμασω την μαγνετρον εαν δουλευει.Γιατι οταν ηταν ολα μονταρισμενα αφου εκανα μια δοκιμη εαν ζεσταινει και δεν ζεσταινε αφου τον εκλεισα μετα μετρησα εαν υπαρχει ταση επανω στον πυκνωτη ειχε ταση και σιγα σιγα ξεφορτωνε γιαυτο εβγαλα την μαγνετρον εξω. Στα βιντεο που εχω δει ολες οι μαγνετρον ειναι καθαρες μπροστα στην μυτη εν αντιθέσει η δικια μου εχει ενα μαυρισμα οπως φαινονται στις φωτογραφιες.Εαν καποιος γνωριζει η μυτη μπροστα ωμικα πρεπει να δειχνει γεφυρωμα με το σωμα;

----------


## electricalgian

Κανοντας δοκιμη την Μαγνετρον βασει https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUG0vv8Lsx8 εκανα μετρηση και εδειχνε ταση απο 14 εως 16volt AC. Ηθελα να ρωτησω εαν ειναι φυσιολογικη αυτη η ταση που παρουσιαζει.Βλεποντας το βιντεο τι μετρηση που εκανε αυτος ηταν κατω απο 0.5 VOLT. Εβαλα και λαμπακι παραλληλα αλλα δεν αναψε.

----------


## FILMAN

Το νήμα της magnetron λειτουργεί με 3 ως 3.15V, αν είχε εκεί 14 ... 16V όπως λες τότε προφανώς κάτι δεν πάει καλά.

----------


## electricalgian

Θελεις να πεις οτι την ταση που παρουσιαζει 14-16v ειναι μεγαλη; Γιατι βλεποντας το βιντεο την ταση που εδειχνε ηταν γυρω στο 0,5v . Το θεμα ειναι εαν ειχα μια μαγνετρον αλλη για δοκιμη θα λυνοταν το προβλημα. Εαν παραγγειλω και δεν ειναι μου μενει και θα χρεωθω καμια 40 ευρω. Παραθετω και το σχεδιο το οποιο το βρηκα εντελως τυχαια κατω απο το καπακι. Μετρωντας το τυλιγμα του μικρου μου δειχνει 0.2ωμ ειναι φυσιολογικο ; η λογω το οτι εχει μονο 2 σπειρες . Ελενξα ταση πρωτευοντος ολα ενταξει εβγαλα την μαγνετρον παλι εξω δανειστηκα ενα αλλο πολυμετρο Fluke και αφου εκανα τον ελενχο με την λαμπα μετρησα την ταση με σωμα και το οργανο εδειξε 0.7 v ενω με ενα αλλο οπως εγραψα 14-16 volt. μετρουσε λαθος.Ελενξα τον πυκνωτη με λαμπα 10w βασει βιντεο έδειχνε ενταξει δεν μπορω να καταλαβω που ειναι το προβλημα.

----------


## FILMAN

> Θελεις να πεις οτι την ταση που παρουσιαζει 14-16v ειναι μεγαλη; Γιατι βλεποντας το βιντεο την ταση που εδειχνε ηταν γυρω στο 0,5v . Το θεμα ειναι εαν ειχα μια μαγνετρον αλλη για δοκιμη θα λυνοταν το προβλημα. Εαν παραγγειλω και δεν ειναι μου μενει και θα χρεωθω καμια 40 ευρω. Παραθετω και το σχεδιο το οποιο το βρηκα εντελως τυχαια κατω απο το καπακι. Μετρωντας το τυλιγμα του μικρου μου δειχνει 0.2ωμ ειναι φυσιολογικο ; η λογω το οτι εχει μονο 2 σπειρες . Ελενξα ταση πρωτευοντος ολα ενταξει εβγαλα την μαγνετρον παλι εξω δανειστηκα ενα αλλο πολυμετρο Fluke και αφου εκανα τον ελενχο με την λαμπα μετρησα την ταση με σωμα και το οργανο εδειξε 0.7 v ενω με ενα αλλο οπως εγραψα 14-16 volt. μετρουσε λαθος.Ελενξα τον πυκνωτη με λαμπα 10w βασει βιντεο έδειχνε ενταξει δεν μπορω να καταλαβω που ειναι το προβλημα.


Δεν μπορεί η τάση στο νήμα της magnetron να φτάσει τα 15V με αυτό που έκανες εκτός αν χρησιμοποίησες καμιά λάμπα μεγάλης ισχύος, αν εντούτοις όντως τα έφτασε, πιθανότατα το νήμα, και καλό να ήταν, κάηκε με τη δοκιμή. Επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω τη χρησιμότητα της δοκιμής αυτής από τη στιγμή που έχεις πολύμετρο και μπορείς να δεις τη συνέχεια του νήματος ωμικά. Ομοίως και για τη δοκιμή του πυκνωτή, πώς θα τον δοκιμάσεις με λάμπα; Πώς θα ξεχωρίσεις τα 1.1μF από τα 0.8μF; Ο πυκνωτής μετριέται με καπασιτόμετρο και όχι με λάμπες... Επίσης πάλι όσον αφορά τη magnetron το νήμα δεν έχει ηλεκτρική επαφή με την άνοδο (το μεταλλικό της σώμα), οπότε το να προσπαθείς να μετρήσεις τάση ανάμεσα σε αυτά τα δύο απλώς δεν έχει κανένα νόημα. Επίσης είπες ότι έλεγξες τη δίοδο υψηλής τάσης με μια λάμπα και την τάση των 230V. Αν η λάμπα άναψε κανονικά τότε η δίοδος είναι βραχυκυκλωμένη, την έλεγξες με πολύμετρο; Αν ήταν καλή, η λάμπα θα μισοάναβε τρεμοπαίζοντας. Το δευτερεύον του μετασχηματιστή που τροφοδοτεί τα νήματα έχει μόνο 2 ... 3 σπείρες (διότι βγάζει περίπου 3V όπως σου ξαναείπα) και φυσικά θα δείχνει 0 στο ωμόμετρο αφού δεν είναι τίποτα παραπάνω από περίπου 1 μέτρο καλώδιο.

*Νομίζω ότι καλό θα ήταν να άφηνες κατά μέρος τις προσπάθειες επισκευής και να απευθυνθείς σε κάποιον που γνωρίζει, το κύκλωμα από τον μετασχηματιστή και μετά έχει τόσο λίγα εξαρτήματα που η βλάβη είναι εύκολο να βρεθεί αρκεί να ξέρει κανείς 5 βασικά πράγματα. Διαφορετικά εκθέτεις τον εαυτό σου σε κινδύνους από την τάση των 230V, κινδύνους από την τάση των 2500V, και κυρίως κινδύνους από μικροκυματική ακτινοβολία.*

----------


## electricalgian

> Δεν μπορεί η τάση στο νήμα της magnetron να φτάσει τα 15V με αυτό που έκανες εκτός αν χρησιμοποίησες καμιά λάμπα μεγάλης ισχύος, αν εντούτοις όντως τα έφτασε, πιθανότατα το νήμα, και καλό να ήταν, κάηκε με τη δοκιμή. Επίσης δεν καταλαβαίνω τη χρησιμότητα της δοκιμής αυτής από τη στιγμή που έχεις πολύμετρο και μπορείς να δεις τη συνέχεια του νήματος ωμικά. Ομοίως και για τη δοκιμή του πυκνωτή, πώς θα τον δοκιμάσεις με λάμπα; Πώς θα ξεχωρίσεις τα 1.1μF από τα 0.8μF; Ο πυκνωτής μετριέται με καπασιτόμετρο και όχι με λάμπες... Επίσης πάλι όσον αφορά τη magnetron το νήμα δεν έχει ηλεκτρική επαφή με την άνοδο (το μεταλλικό της σώμα), οπότε το να προσπαθείς να μετρήσεις τάση ανάμεσα σε αυτά τα δύο απλώς δεν έχει κανένα νόημα. Επίσης είπες ότι έλεγξες τη δίοδο υψηλής τάσης με μια λάμπα και την τάση των 230V. Αν η λάμπα άναψε κανονικά τότε η δίοδος είναι βραχυκυκλωμένη, την έλεγξες με πολύμετρο; Αν ήταν καλή, η λάμπα θα μισοάναβε τρεμοπαίζοντας. Το δευτερεύον του μετασχηματιστή που τροφοδοτεί τα νήματα έχει μόνο 2 ... 3 σπείρες (διότι βγάζει περίπου 3V όπως σου ξαναείπα) και φυσικά θα δείχνει 0 στο ωμόμετρο αφού δεν είναι τίποτα παραπάνω από περίπου 1 μέτρο καλώδιο.
> 
> *Νομίζω ότι καλό θα ήταν να άφηνες κατά μέρος τις προσπάθειες επισκευής και να απευθυνθείς σε κάποιον που γνωρίζει, το κύκλωμα από τον μετασχηματιστή και μετά έχει τόσο λίγα εξαρτήματα που η βλάβη είναι εύκολο να βρεθεί αρκεί να ξέρει κανείς 5 βασικά πράγματα. Διαφορετικά εκθέτεις τον εαυτό σου σε κινδύνους από την τάση των 230V, κινδύνους από την τάση των 2500V, και κυρίως κινδύνους από μικροκυματική ακτινοβολία.*


Καταρχας ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση σου. Έχω μετρήσει ωμικά τους δυο ακροδέκτες τις μάγνετρον εκεί που ερχετε η υψηλή ταση έδειχνε 0.7 ωμ. Έκανα την δόκιμη με λάμπα 40w  βάσει με το βίντεο που είχε βάλει κάποιος φίλος https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QUG0vv8Lsx8 . Τον πυκνωτή φυσικά τον μέτρησα με καπασιτομετρο 1μf αλλά και έκανα και την δοκιμή με λάμπα 10wat https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pKyUC7o28M. Για την δίοδο υψηλής έκανα λάθος που την δοκίμασα με λάμπα ενοουσα τον πυκνωτή απλός έβαλα μια καινούργια δίοδο αλλά τα ίδια. Αφου εβαλα να ζεστανει και μετα το εκλεισα μετρησα σχεδον αμεσως επανω στον πυκνωτη με πολυμετρο DC φυσικα στην οθονη του οργανου φανηκαν ολοι οι αριθμοι και μετα 300v και σιγα σιγα ξεφορτωνε οσπου εφθασε 0v. Τ θεμα ειναι εαν πρεπει να ξεφορτωνει τοσο γρηγορα η θα πρεπει να κραταει μια ταση για καποιον χρονο;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Όχι γιατί στο σχέδιο παραπάνω αν το προσέξεις στον πυκνωτή έχει και μια αντίσταση για να εκφορτίζεται . Αλλά δώσε βάση στα υπογραμμισμένα στο #24 . τέλος μια ατυχία είχες στην magnetron και το βλέπεις από εκεί και πέρα δεν σε συμφέρει , παράτα τα. Βάλε μια φωτογραφία με το εσωτερικό του θαλάμου είναι σκουριασμένος?
http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/archi...p/t-63030.html

----------


## electricalgian

ενταξει Παντως δεν τα παραταω προσπαθω να βρω μια μαγνετρον και βλεπουμε....

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Ε τότε να σε "ενθαρρύνω" λιγάκι .
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAxeyiotfOY

----------


## electricalgian

To εσωτερικό του θαλάμου είναι τσίλικο γιαυτό δεν θα προβώ στην κίνηση που έκανε ο άλλος, φαίνεται ότι είχε πολλά που του περίσσευαν αλλιώς δεν εξηγείτε!

----------


## FILMAN

> Έχω μετρήσει ωμικά τους δυο ακροδέκτες τις μάγνετρον εκεί που ερχετε η υψηλή ταση έδειχνε 0.7 ωμ.


Εκεί που έρχεται η υψηλή τάση (ακροδέκτες - περίβλημα) πρέπει να έχεις άπειρη αντίσταση. Μήπως τα 0.7Ω τα μέτρησες μεταξύ των δυο ακροδεκτών; Σε αυτούς τους δυο ακροδέκτες έρχεται χαμηλή τάση 3V όπως σου ξαναείπα (η οποία όμως δεν έχει γαλβανική μόνωση από την τάση των 2.5kV).



> έβαλα μια καινούργια δίοδο αλλά τα ίδια.


Έβαλες τη σωστή δίοδο; Μήπως έβαλες κατά λάθος καμιά 2Χ062Η;



> Αφου εβαλα να ζεστανει και μετα το εκλεισα μετρησα σχεδον αμεσως επανω στον πυκνωτη με πολυμετρο DC φυσικα στην οθονη του οργανου φανηκαν ολοι οι αριθμοι και μετα 300v και σιγα σιγα ξεφορτωνε οσπου εφθασε 0v. Τ θεμα ειναι εαν πρεπει να ξεφορτωνει τοσο γρηγορα η θα πρεπει να κραταει μια ταση για καποιον χρονο;


Το πολύμετρό σου μετράει τάσεις πάνω από 1000V; Διότι η τάση στον πυκνωτή αυτόν φτάνει σε υπερδιπλάσιες τιμές. Όσο για την εκφόρτιση έχει ενσωματωμένη αντίσταση για αυτή τη δουλειά.

----------


## electricalgian

> Εκεί που έρχεται η υψηλή τάση (ακροδέκτες - περίβλημα) πρέπει να έχεις άπειρη αντίσταση. Μήπως τα 0.7Ω τα μέτρησες μεταξύ των δυο ακροδεκτών; Σε αυτούς τους δυο ακροδέκτες έρχεται χαμηλή τάση 3V όπως σου ξαναείπα (η οποία όμως δεν έχει γαλβανική μόνωση από την τάση των 2.5kV).
> Έβαλες τη σωστή δίοδο; Μήπως έβαλες κατά λάθος καμιά 2Χ062Η;
> Το πολύμετρό σου μετράει τάσεις πάνω από 1000V; Διότι η τάση στον πυκνωτή αυτόν φτάνει σε υπερδιπλάσιες τιμές. Όσο για την εκφόρτιση έχει ενσωματωμένη αντίσταση για αυτή τη δουλειά.


Η δίοδος που έχει επάνω είναι HVR-1X 4  η αλήθεια είναι ότι του είπα αυτήν την δίοδο και μου έδωσε στρογγυλή αντί τετράγωνη μου λέει αυτή είναι αλλά τώρα που βλέπω το τι γράφει βάσει αυτό που μου λες είναι CL04 -12  RG402 γράφει άλλα στοιχεία  αλλά μπορεί να είναι αντιστοιχίσει αυτό δεν το ξέρω. Τώρα μέτρησα στους δυο ακροδέκτες μάγνετρον όχι στα καλώδια που έρχονται από Μ/Τ αυτοί οι δυο ακροδέκτες μου δείχνουν 0.7 ωμ είναι οι ακροδέκτες μάγνετρον, εσύ λες ότι πρέπει να είναι άπειρη η αντίσταση ;Ακροδέκτης κάθε ένας με το περίβλημα τις μάγνετρον δείχνει άπειρη αντίσταση. Το όργανο μου δεν μετράει τάση 1000v αλλά εκείνη την στιγμή μου έδειξε όλους τους αριθμούς προφανώς γιατί δεν μπορούσε να μετρηση αυτήν την τάση.Το θέμα είναι μου βγάζει τάση επάνω στον πυκνωτή αλλά δεν ξέρω που πάει αυτή η τάση  κάπου σαν να πνιγετε.

----------


## FILMAN

Βρε συ διάβαζε σωστά αυτά που γράφω, η magnetron άπειρη αντίσταση πρέπει να σου δείχνει ανάμεσα στους ακροδέκτες και το μεταλλικό σώμα είπα, ανάμεσα στους ακροδέκτες έχει ένα νήμα πυρακτώσεως που λειτουργεί με 3V και είναι λογικό να εμφανίζει μικρή αντίσταση

Η δίοδος που σου δώσανε είχε ακροδέκτες επάνω της (ένα FASTON και ένα με τρύπα για βίδα); Αν όχι, μήπως την έβαλες ανάποδα;

Ο πυκνωτής έχει ενσωματωμένη αντίσταση εκφορτίσεως λέμε

Τελωσπάντων, μάλλον η magnetron έχει χαλάσει (αν και όχι στα νήματα)

----------

ezizu (02-03-15)

----------


## electricalgian

> Βρε συ διάβαζε σωστά αυτά που γράφω, η magnetron άπειρη αντίσταση πρέπει να σου δείχνει ανάμεσα στους ακροδέκτες και το μεταλλικό σώμα είπα, ανάμεσα στους ακροδέκτες έχει ένα νήμα πυρακτώσεως που λειτουργεί με 3V και είναι λογικό να εμφανίζει μικρή αντίσταση
> 
> Η δίοδος που σου δώσανε είχε ακροδέκτες επάνω της (ένα FASTON και ένα με τρύπα για βίδα); Αν όχι, μήπως την έβαλες ανάποδα;
> 
> Ο πυκνωτής έχει ενσωματωμένη αντίσταση εκφορτίσεως λέμε
> 
> Τελωσπάντων, μάλλον η magnetron έχει χαλάσει (αν και όχι στα νήματα)


Την διοδο την αγορασα κομπλε με ακροδεκτες τρυπα και  βυσμα θηλυκο. Δεν μπαινει λαθος.Αυτο πιστευω και εγω για μαγνετρον μεν εχει αντισταση στους ακροδεκτες αλλα οπως λες δεν δουλευει. Βρηκα στο ebay μαγνετρον ιδια αλλα απο οτι βλεπω ειναι μεταχειρισμενες και δεν θα ξερω αν δουλευουν σιγουρα ειναι ενα προβλημα. Ξερεις που πουλανε  εδω Ελλαδα;

----------


## duvdev

Σου έχω στείλει και pm, εαν κατεναίνεις Θεσσαλονίκη, υπάρχει MAGNETRON να σ εβολέψω να κάνεις τις δοκιμές σου.

----------


## electricalgian

Ο φούρνος τελικά και μετά από πολύ επιμονή και ψάξιμο είχα καταλήξει στην Μάγνετρον. Επειδή δεν είχα μια άλλη για δοκιμή για επιβεβαίωση είχα παραγγείλει από ebay με λίγο ρίσκο ήρθε την έβαλα και δουλεύει άψογα. Ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθεια που μου προσφέρατε.

----------

mikemtb73 (28-05-21)

----------

